# acpi.sys kernel_data_inpage_error



## aboxofcornpuffs (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to these forums, but I have also participated in others. Hopefully you can be of help to me. 

I recently bought crysis. I installed it and after playing for 15 or so minutes I recieve a BSOD stating "KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR" at the bottom most of the time it says:
"0x0000007A (0xC05D3CD8, 0xC0000185, 0xBA79B078, 0x6EEF2860)
ACPI.sys Address BA79B078 Base at BA779000 Datestamp 41107d27"
*codes are one example of what I recieved, I may not necessarily recieve the same ones every time.

I also recieve one stating ftdisk.sys, or simply nothing at all, instead of ACPI.sys, but those arent as common. I have recieved probably 2-4 in all my time playing oblivion (20+ hours - and still lots left to do). I don't get them in games like BF2, BF2142, Sims 2, or SimCity 4. This is what I've tried so far:

I have run memtest86+ overnight twice. 
I've broken my raid 0 array, because I thought it was the controller,
I've eased up on my processor OC (see bottom for specs)
I've reduced MCP & SPP to x4 instead of x5. 
My computer is stable overnight for 2 instances of prime95
No problems POSTing or booting linux or XP after BSOD or any other times

Voltages according to nVidia Monitor:
CPU: 1.4437
Memory: 2.0
FSB: 1.4
PCI-E: 1.45
nForce:1.5
AUX:1.5
HT(SPP-MCP): 1.2

Temps:
CPU: 38C idle 50C?? load
System: 25C
GPU: 63C idle ????? load

eVGA 680i mobo, E6300 C2D @ 2.88GHz, Kingston HyperX DDR2-800, 8800GTS, Antec TP3 650W, 2 x 250Gb WD Caviar, Arctic Cooling 7 Pro.

Sorry for the super long post, just trying to get you guys as much info about my situation as possible, because I've run out of ideas. ACPI.sys is the power management for the OS isn't it? Do I have to get a new PSU? I don't have another one to test if mine is faulty. I have the latest BIOS and Drivers, and XP on one HDD and Ubuntu 7.04 on the other. Thanks a ton for any help. I really appreciate it, I've had it with this!

EDIT: oops, sorry mods. I didn't know where to put this (whether it was a hard drive, driver, mobo, etc problem so I thought "other hardware" meant misc. hardware issues, not PDAs/keyboards/mice. Sorry! feel free to move it to where you see fit.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Going to move it to metherboards and bios, it may get more attention there


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi aboxofcornpuffs :wave:

It has come to my attention that you have either experienced many or just one BSoD (Blue Screen of Death). To figure out what file or piece of hardware is causing this I will need your minidump files to work with. I will use these files to read what was on your RAM when the exception at the Kernel happened. I will use the program WinDbg to do this. Please follow the below steps for me to obtain your dump files.

I would like you to go to:


 Start
 Run
 Type in *Explorer* and click *Ok*

Then I would like you to enter this into the address bar or go to this directory:

*C:\Windows\Minidump*

When succesfully navigated to this folder I would like you to move all of these files onto your desktop and creat a new Zip folder called "*Minidump Files*." Place your Minidumps into this Compressed Zip Folder and upload it to the TSF Server in your next post including more information on what has happened since my last post. The second method is that you can upload the same Zip Folder to another file sharing server like Microsoft Skydrive if you have a Windows Live Account so I can download it there to.


----------



## aboxofcornpuffs (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't have that directory. I set xp to make complete memory dumps and save them to C:\MEMORY.DMP. As a side note, I played crysis for a significant while last night, but I couldn't get a BSOD, for the DMP file. The only thing I had done differently was make a static paging file (set both the max & min paging file size to 4092MB). I will try again today to get the BSOD. Maybe change the paging file back to what it was before, to see if that caused it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Instead get the DMP files from C:\MEMORY.DMP and post it here. I need those files too check where the issue is :smile:


----------



## aboxofcornpuffs (Nov 22, 2007)

humph... Well I'm enjoying myself playing crysis while I try and get the BSOD again. I got it once (same, but ftdisk.sys this time), but It was taking forever to dump the memory, so I reset and set it to do a minidump. I haven't gotten one since. I will repost when I get the minidump file.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds good :smile:


----------

